# The biggest mistake when bulking



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)

Purely my opinion from my own experience and observations.

But you guys that refuse to let the abs go away for a bit by doing this lean bulk bullshit gotta piss off. 

What's harder, gaining muscle or losing fat?

Building your muscles takes up more of your time and attention than anything else in your life. If you are a real jewcehead it's all that matters. So why would you leave gains on the table over some ab definition?  

Seriously. Grow up and stay focused. You don't have to be a disgusting pig but you shouldn't look 3 weeks out either. 

My personal metric was no more than 5lbs per month. Figure out what works for you.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2018)

good post POB.  5lbs a month is very slow and steady and will provide maintainable results.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2018)

You tell em, Pillar OF Bulking! I agree. It took me many years to go from under 200 lbs to where I am now and wasn't from constantly bulking then cutting then back to bulking then back to cutting  every few months.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2018)

what about gaining 1 lb a month............................


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> what about gaining 1 lb a month............................



Too slow for a male


----------



## German89 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks. I needed this reminder. I start to over think and want to bail on building muscle and,  end up wanting to lean out. Sitting at 165 gets a little rough at the end of the day.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Too slow for a male



lol....you know it's a nightmare for me:32 (6):


----------



## Hurt (Aug 10, 2018)

Good post. It’s worst these days too with IG and shit because everyone thinks they need to always be ripped ‘for the gram’.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> Thanks. I needed this reminder. I start to over think and want to bail on building muscle and,  end up wanting to lean out. Sitting at 165 gets a little rough at the end of the day.



Yep...I had two issues...

1. Not looking female

2. Can't handle fat at all and just love the feeling of being slim and cut


----------



## German89 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Good post. It’s worst these days too with IG and shit because everyone thinks they need to always be ripped ‘for the gram’.



Just a fyi. If you follow any pros, some will only post pictures of their lean phase and never of their bulk. Pisses me off. Like fuvk off kunt, i know you dont walk around, year round like that.



jennerrator said:


> Yep...I had two issues...
> 
> 1. Not looking female
> 
> 2. Can't handle fat at all and just love the feeling of being slim and cut



Lol. I know. I havent put too much body fat on but, 165, thats my max. Ill probably start adding cardio in. My goal is to sit back at 155, post cycle while still keeping most of my strength. I know some of it is gear bloat. 
I do like the freedom with the diet. And i allow a chest meal once a week right now. Which i just had. Sour patch kids, some cereal and toaster strudel and half a chocolate bar, dog had the other half. Lmao... more like cheat meals. Oh well


----------



## Hurt (Aug 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> Just a fyi. If you follow any pros, some will only post pictures of their lean phase and never of their bulk. Pisses me off. Like fuvk off kunt, i know you dont walk around, year round like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah and then you have kids thinking they’re always ripped year round like that, and they’re afraid to eat to grow.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


>



the ripped pic looks fake made lmao


----------



## German89 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hurt said:


> yeah and then you have kids thinking they’re always ripped year round like that, and they’re afraid to eat to grow.


Lmao

Yeah.. hence the word, "kids". They eill eventually learn.


----------



## German89 (Aug 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


>



He sure as **** doesnt walk around that fat any more..
But. He does emphasize the whole, who gives a **** about your macros and eats what he pleases.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 10, 2018)

Great post. Abs are cool in the warmer months, but once it starts getting cooler, throw on a baggy sweat shirt, eat, and grow.   Compared to putting on muscle, it’s relatively easy to burn fat; move more, eat less. A lot more variables come into play with muscle gains


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2018)

Abs?  Said no one sitting at the Applebees bar.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2018)

spot on pob, bulking followed by a cut followed by a bulk will only mind fukk the shit outta ya not to mention what a waste of time and energy. I am happy with 1-1.5lb/week. Cardio plus the foods eaten in your surplus will maintain most definition and when ur feeling down about them abs hit a vacuum first thing in the morning in the perfect lighting and flex them sumbitches till u fart... still got it(kinda sorta) :32 (17)::32 (18):


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 10, 2018)

are you saying 5 lbs a month on or off gear?


----------



## Jin (Aug 10, 2018)

Wrong. This is the biggest mistake made bulking

View attachment 6167


722g carbs
218g fat
455g protein

other days were not this high but all 5,500-6,000 calorie days.;

ALSO: Lee Priest is the ****ing man


View attachment 6168


----------



## andy (Aug 10, 2018)

ure bulking bad if You have to look at the mirror in the morning to see Your dic*.


----------



## bvs (Aug 10, 2018)

#teamnoabs


----------



## andy (Aug 10, 2018)

bvs said:


> #teamnoabs


 I'm deffo in !!


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 10, 2018)

andy said:


> ure bulking bad if You have to look at the mirror in the morning to see Your dic*.



I think I'm doing pretty good so long as I only need to use one. smdh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)

andy said:


> ure bulking bad if You have to look at the mirror in the morning to see Your dic*.



Why you wanna see your own dick so bad ya homo?


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


>



Lee Priest was my favorite bodybuilder growing up and still is to this day!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 10, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> are you saying 5 lbs a month on or off gear?


No.

As a natural, there is a limit to how much muscle you can gain once past a certain caloric surplus point that doesn't apply as strictly to enhanced/on cycle phases. This limit can be anywhere from 200-1,000 extra cals depending on the person in question. Once past that point, it's just extra fat being added with zero muscle. Completely stupid & detrimental unless the goal is to gain weight regardless of what that weight is composed of. 

For non-beginners, an average gain of 2-3lbs per month is PLENTY. For women, go 1.5-2.5lbs per month.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 10, 2018)

POB is spot on with this, 10yrs ago i was caught with my waist line it held me back for years after


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> are you saying 5 lbs a month on or off gear?



On. I agree with Zilla above.

If you are running a bulk cycle for say 12 weeks and put on less than 15lbs you ****ed up imo.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 10, 2018)

The more protein the better, bulking or cutting. It's the building block for muscle and the last thing to turn into fat. I'm on a diet right now but if I feel like I've torn the muscle very well then even when cutting, I'll Gorge myself after that workout. 

The other night after a really good chest workout I ate 10 oz of salmon and 10 oz of chicken with lil cheddar cheese and asparagus. That was a extra 950 calories I didn't want to add to my diet but it was 114g protein 52g fat and 8-10 g of carbs in that meal. 

As POB said muscle is harder to put on, so it's worth it if I feel I I've really done some damage, I'll take the extra calories for the protein to repair me and grow. Dropping weight is more just mental torture but dropping 30 lb of fat is a lot faster than gaining 30 lb of muscle.


----------

